# Introducing MkII Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Inserts by 034Motorsport!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new 034Motorsport Early (-2008.5) MkII Audi TT Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert and 034Motorsport Late (2009+) MkII Audi TT Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert! :thumbup:

*Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert for Early (Up to 2008.5) MkV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI & 8J/8P Audi TT/A3*

*Retail:* $42.00 + Shipping

​
034Motorsport is pleased to present a new performance dogbone mount (torque arm bushing) insert upgrade for the Early MkV Volkswagen & 8J/8P Audi!

Have you increased the power output of your vehicle beyond the factory figures and are in need of a performance mount solution to effectively deliver that power to the ground? Are you tired of excess engine/transmission movement hindering shift quality and performance? The factory dogbone mount is one of the weakest links in the drivetrain, and is engineered with voids that allow for movement, isolating the driver from the road.

This precision-machined billet aluminum insert is designed to fill the large voids in the factory dogbone mount, and limit transmission and engine movement without sacrificing ride quality or introducing any perceivable additional noise, vibration, or harshness into the cabin. By filling the void in the factory mount, this insert eliminates the associated slop and ensures that you're experiencing crisper shifts and a more direct, connected driving experience.

Engineered to work in unison with the factory rubber mount, this insert was designed using CAD software and thoroughly tested and refined to provide noticeable slop reduction without introducing excessive noise or vibration into the cabin, which is common with lesser designs. Unlike polyurethane insert options on the market, this billet aluminum part will not pack and wear over time, and guarantees long-lasting performance.

This mount was thoroughly tested by 034Motorsport and independent Audi/Volkswagen enthusiasts before release. Installation is very simple, can be performed in minutes, and is completely reversible.

*Features:*

T6-6061 Billet Aluminum Construction
CNC-Machined In-House
Clear Anodized Finish for Durability
Engineered to Fill Void In Factory Transmission Mount
Drastically Reduces Transmission Movement During Shifting & Deceleration
Improves Shifting Feel, Resulting in Crisper Shifts
Will Not Cause Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Easy, Straightforward Installation Takes Minutes!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert
*Installation Instructions:*

Web - PDF
*Fitment:*

2006 - 2008 Audi A3 (8P)
2006 - 2008 Audi TT (8J)
2006 - 2008 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI / Jetta / R32 / Rabbit (MkV)
2006 - 2008 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
*Click Here to Order Early (-2008.5) MkII Audi TT Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert Upgrade!*

*Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert for 2009+ MkV/MkVI Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI & 8J/8P Audi TT/A3*

*Retail:* $42.00 + Shipping

​
034Motorsport is pleased to present a new performance dogbone mount (torque arm bushing) insert upgrade for the Late MkV/MkVI Volkswagen & 8J/8P Audi!

Have you increased the power output of your vehicle beyond the factory figures and are in need of a performance mount solution to effectively deliver that power to the ground? Are you tired of excess engine/transmission movement hindering shift quality and performance? The factory dogbone mount is one of the weakest links in the drivetrain, and is engineered with voids that allow for movement, isolating the driver from the road.

This precision-machined billet aluminum insert is designed to fill the large voids in the factory dogbone mount, and limit transmission and engine movement without sacrificing ride quality or introducing any perceivable additional noise, vibration, or harshness into the cabin. By filling the void in the factory mount, this insert eliminates the associated slop and ensures that you're experiencing crisper shifts and a more direct, connected driving experience.

Engineered to work in unison with the factory rubber mount, this insert was designed using CAD software and thoroughly tested and refined to provide noticeable slop reduction without introducing excessive noise or vibration into the cabin, which is common with lesser designs. Unlike polyurethane insert options on the market, this billet aluminum part will not pack and wear over time, and guarantees long-lasting performance.

This mount was thoroughly tested by 034Motorsport and independent Audi/Volkswagen enthusiasts before release. Installation is very simple, can be performed in minutes, and is completely reversible.

*Features:*

T6-6061 Billet Aluminum Construction
CNC-Machined In-House
Clear Anodized Finish for Durability
Engineered to Fill Void In Factory Transmission Mount
Drastically Reduces Transmission Movement During Shifting & Deceleration
Improves Shifting Feel, Resulting in Crisper Shifts
Will Not Cause Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Easy, Straightforward Installation Takes Minutes!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert
*Installation Instructions:*

Web - PDF
*Fitment:*

2009 - 2013 Audi A3 (8P)
2009 - 2014 Audi TT / TTS / TTRS (8J)
2009 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI / Jetta / Rabbit (MkV)
2010 - 2014 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / Golf / GTI / Jetta / R (MkVI)
2009 - 2011 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009 - 2013 Volkswagen CC
*Click Here to Order Late (2009+) MkII Audi TT Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert!*

Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

You jerks and your constant upgrades.. you are nickle and diming me to death! 

Just wanted to confirm, is this for Manuals also? or just Autos?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

croman44 said:


> You jerks and your constant upgrades.. you are nickle and diming me to death!
> 
> Just wanted to confirm, is this for Manuals also? or just Autos?


Sorry! 

Yes, these fit both manual and DSG cars, and were thoroughly tested on all engine/transmission combinations available in the US before release.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks, I will be ordering one today


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

croman44 said:


> Thanks, I will be ordering one today


Give us your feedback once installed. Do you have DSG or manual?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

croman44 said:


> Thanks, I will be ordering one today


Thank you for the order! We're looking forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Optical TDI said:


> Give us your feedback once installed. Do you have DSG or manual?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a manual. It may be hard to give impressions specifically towards this one product because it will be going in with the 034 Shifter Bushings and the 42DD Shifter mod as well. It will be hard to tell how much difference just this one change will make. But I will do my best


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! I apologize for the delay in response this weekend, as I was out of the office. Plenty more dogbone inserts are shipping out today. :thumbup:

Looking forward to more reviews!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! Any new reviews coming in? :wave:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Question for 034  Do you know which your distributor in europe have it on stock(Need for Audi TT 8J 2.0 S-Tronic year 2007)? If I buy it from you then it came very expensive(Import politic in our country is insane  total price(shipping included) + 22% +5% ) ...

Question for users  Anyone have expirience changing poly bush insert(street density) with this one? What can expect? More noise and vibrations? Difference in changing gears(DSG) ?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

_Dejan_ said:


> Question for 034  Do you know which your distributor in europe have it on stock(Need for Audi TT 8J 2.0 S-Tronic year 2007)? If I buy it from you then it came very expensive(Import politic in our country is insane  total price(shipping included) + 22% +5% ) ...


You may want to contact AwesomeGTI in the UK: http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8j?subpart=Mounts

They don't have it listed on their site yet, but I believe they will be stocking these items soon. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders this weekend! Many more inserts are shipping out today, so keep an eye on your inbox for a tracking number.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

...and you all have ordered too many! :laugh:

We're machining more, and should have them anodized and ready to ship within the next few days. Thank you for your orders and your patience!


----------



## rtbrjason (Jun 14, 2015)

I ordered one after having ordered and installed the Powerflex (65A poly) insert. I only had the poly insert installed for a few miles as there was way to much idle vibration to make it worth while and that was on their softest insert. They have 3 higher grades. I'm skeptical that this one will be much better, but for the price I felt like it was worth a shot. I'll definitely report back with how it feels after install!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

rtbrjason said:


> I ordered one after having ordered and installed the Powerflex (65A poly) insert. I only had the poly insert installed for a few miles as there was way to much idle vibration to make it worth while and that was on their softest insert. They have 3 higher grades. I'm skeptical that this one will be much better, but for the price I felt like it was worth a shot. I'll definitely report back with how it feels after install!


Thank you for the order! 

I think you'll be very pleased with the improvement after making the switch. Looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

[email protected]: If I compare OEM Dogbone+This insert vs. 034 Dogbone Mount Pair
Which produce more vibrations?
Which are more stiffer?
Which option will "make" more kilometerer before we need change it?

Currently I use powerflex PFF85-504 insert but thinking to change engine&trans mounts and at same time do something with Dogbone


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

_Dejan_ said:


> [email protected]: If I compare OEM Dogbone+This insert vs. 034 Dogbone Mount Pair
> Which produce more vibrations?
> Which are more stiffer?
> Which option will "make" more kilometerer before we need change it?
> ...


Great questions! The press-in Density Line Dogbone Mount Pair is stiffer and will result in more vibrations in the cabin. It alos takes longer to install, as you have to drop the subframe.

Regarding durability, I don't think either one will need replacement sooner than the other. :thumbup:

Hope that helps!


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

ordered. look forward to reducing the slop.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> ordered. look forward to reducing the slop.


Thank you for the order!


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ...and you all have ordered too many! :laugh:
> 
> We're machining more, and should have them anodized and ready to ship within the next few days. Thank you for your orders and your patience!


Laszlo, 
Has this latest batch started shipping? Placed order.
Thank you.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Very interested in purchasing this item. Is it beneficial to replace the oem insert as well?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

TunaTT said:


> Laszlo,
> Has this latest batch started shipping? Placed order.
> Thank you.


They are due back from anodizing this afternoon, and we will start shipping today! 



milo said:


> Very interested in purchasing this item. Is it beneficial to replace the oem insert as well?


You would not need to replace the factory subframe bushing itself. It is a very involved process to do that, and this insert will give you excellent results with the factory original dogbone mount. :thumbup:


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Is it recommended to reuse the stretch bolt? Or do you include one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Optical TDI said:


> Is it recommended to reuse the stretch bolt? Or do you include one?


Good question! We do not include a replacement bolt, and the stock bolt can be reused at the torque spec we provide in out installation guide. :thumbup:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

rtbrjason said:


> I ordered one after having ordered and installed the Powerflex (65A poly) insert. I only had the poly insert installed for a few miles as there was way to much idle vibration to make it worth while and that was on their softest insert. They have 3 higher grades. I'm skeptical that this one will be much better, but for the price I felt like it was worth a shot. I'll definitely report back with how it feels after install!


I swapped from a BFI to this one and the improvement is just amazing. The stiffness is there along with the shifting improvement, but there is zero vibration or noise at idle. 

It's a solid product 👍


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

*Introducing MkII Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Inserts by 03...*



[email protected] said:


> Good question! We do not include a replacement bolt, and the stock bolt can be reused at the torque spec we provide in out installation guide. :thumbup:


Well alright you talked me into it! And it's nice you have Amazon checkout. I'll be ordering one. 

I know you guys are into the RS, but it would be nice if you had more products for the TTS. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Optical TDI said:


> Well alright you talked me into it! And it's nice you have Amazon checkout. I'll be ordering one.
> 
> I know you guys are into the RS, but it would be nice if you had more products for the TTS.


Thank you for the order! Luckily most of our suspension and chassis upgrades for the RS cross over to the TTS, but unfortunately we don't have anything specific to the 2.0T FSI engine in the works for the TTS at the moment. If that changes, I'll be sure to let you know! :thumbup:


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the order! Luckily most of our suspension and chassis upgrades for the RS cross over to the TTS, but unfortunately we don't have anything specific to the 2.0T FSI engine in the works for the TTS at the moment. If that changes, I'll be sure to let you know! :thumbup:


I just ordered the insert. Hopefully it goes out tomorrow so it arrives asap!


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Received today, was waiting for me when I got home today. Took less than ten minutes to install including jacking it up. Out for a quick spin around the neighborhood, no noticeable increase in vibration and definitely a tighter feel while shifting as well as the slight slop that I had when lifting off the throttle pervious is gone. Nice job 034. 
Thank you.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Optical TDI said:


> I just ordered the insert. Hopefully it goes out tomorrow so it arrives asap!


Thank you for your order! We'll email you a Shipment Confirmation with Tracking Number ASAP. :thumbup:



TunaTT said:


> Received today, was waiting for me when I got home today. Took less than ten minutes to install including jacking it up. Out for a quick spin around the neighborhood, no noticeable increase in vibration and definitely a tighter feel while shifting as well as the slight slop that I had when lifting off the throttle pervious is gone. Nice job 034.
> Thank you.


Thank you for the honest review! Looking forward to your impressions as you drive the car more.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Just purchased this and the shifter bracket bushing:thumb up: My 1st official mods to my RS


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

milo said:


> Just purchased this and the shifter bracket bushing:thumb up: My 1st official mods to my RS


The fun has just started, lots of great options / mods available, you are starting with a couple of good ones!!! I put about 75 miles on it on the way to work this morning and I do like, nice firming up of the shifting as well as an overall tighter feel of the drivetrain, amazing that such a small inexpensive insert can make that amount of difference. Got to go, have another 75 miles to get home tonight.


----------



## rtbrjason (Jun 14, 2015)

Got mine installed yesterday. As mentioned, it only took a few mins to install including raising and lowering the car. No noticeable increase in vibration at idle. Very small increase in vibration just as you start to give it some gas but hardly worth mentioning. It does feel a bit tighter, though not as tight as the power flex poly mount felt. It seems like this is probably the perfect compromise between increasing shift crispness and not inducing additional NVH. For the price, I'm pretty happy with this purchase. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

rtbrjason said:


> Got mine installed yesterday. As mentioned, it only took a few mins to install including raising and lowering the car. No noticeable increase in vibration at idle. Very small increase in vibration just as you start to give it some gas but hardly worth mentioning. It does feel a bit tighter, though not as tight as the power flex poly mount felt. It seems like this is probably the perfect compromise between increasing shift crispness and not inducing additional NVH. For the price, I'm pretty happy with this purchase. :thumbup:


Thank you for the feedback and comparison to the poly mount option you also had. Glad to hear you're enjoying the upgrade!


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Some feedback. First, the install, well, super easy!! At idle, no noticeable difference. At tip in from a stop, there was a noticeable increase in vibration which was very disappointing...at first. But after a couple of days, that vibration during the first couple of seconds from a stop is gone...yeah! During acceleration, the shifts are crisper and more direct. And it feels like there is less time between shifts, even though that's probably not the case. During WOT acceleration, the car feels much more urgent. It's amazing this $50 part has this much positive affect on the driving experience. 

For anyone on the fence, this is well worth the $50 and 10 min install.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Optical TDI said:


> Some feedback. First, the install, well, super easy!! At idle, no noticeable difference. At tip in from a stop, there was a noticeable increase in vibration which was very disappointing...at first. But after a couple of days, that vibration during the first couple of seconds from a stop is gone...yeah! During acceleration, the shifts are crisper and more direct. And it feels like there is less time between shifts, even though that's probably not the case. During WOT acceleration, the car feels much more urgent. It's amazing this $50 part has this much positive affect on the driving experience.
> 
> For anyone on the fence, this is well worth the $50 and 10 min install.


Thank you for the review!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday! Thank you for all of the orders this week. :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:

We have a new article up on our site, featuring Keith's Audi TT RS with the 034Motorsport RS500 Turbo Kit & Tuning Package installed. Hope you enjoy the read! 

*Keith's Audi TT RS with RS500 Turbo Kit*



Keith purchased his Panther Black Audi TT RS in May of 2014 after seeing Matt Farrah's review of a modified example on /DRIVE. Initially drawn to the TT RS by it performance, rarity, and tunability, Keith decided to use his car for both daily-driving duties and weekends at the track. The need for functional upgrades which are effective on the street and track - paired with Keith's desire to push his car's performance to the next level - quickly brought him to 034Motorsport.

034Motorsport has been modifying turbocharged 5-cylinder Audi engines for over a decade, and developing performance products and tuning for the Audi TT RS since it first arrived in the USA. In addition to purchasing one of the first RS models in North America back in 2011, 034Motorsport also took delivery of the first and only Audi TT RS VLN Race Car to be delivered to the US from Germany, which later won the 25 Hours of Thunderhill. Needless to say, Keith had made it to the right corner of the internet!

*Click Here to Continue Reading*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! Don't forget to add our Billet Torque Arm Upgrade and Engine/Transmission Mount Pair as well if you're looking to further reduce drivetrain slop and wheel hop. :thumbup:


*Billet Aluminum MkII Audi TT Dogbone Mount (Torque Arm) Upgrade*



*Density Line MkII Audi TT 2.0T & 3.2L Performance Engine Mount Pairs*




*Billet Aluminum MkII Audi TT 2.0T Engine/Transmission Mount Pair - Motorsport-Spec*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're installing some of these today in our Service Department, and have them in-stock and ready to ship! :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who made it out to WinterFest 2016 this past Saturday at 034Motorsport! We put together a quick recap video from the event, and you can read more about it and see pictures here. :thumbup:

If you've ever wanted to check out the 034Motorsport Performance Facility but live too far away, this video is worth watching! We had the entire service side of our building open, and were giving guided tours of our Engineering, Machining, and Manufacturing Departments next door.

Audi Club Golden Gate Chapter joined us at the event, and even Audi on demand came by with a C7.5 Audi RS7 to showcase their new service in San Francisco. We had over 150 cars show up despite the rain, and over 200 Audi enthusiasts were in attendance!






Looking forward to SummerFest in July!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Our entire line of *Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Inserts* is in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this weekend! Many more inserts are shipping out to good homes all over the world this afternoon.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! 

*Quattro de Seca with ACGG*

Here's a picture from Audi Club Golden Gate's HPDE at Laguna Seca last Thursday, where we had an awesome time on track along with many of our customers.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:

Still wondering what exactly Dogbone Mount Inserts do? You're not alone! To offer insight into the slop reduction, we made this quick comparison video of drivetrain movement from the stock Audi/Volkswagen MQB "Version 1" Dogbone Mount with/without the 034Motorsport Dogbone Mount Insert installed.

This video was shot last week using Mark's 8V Audi S3 on our Mustang AWD Dynamometer with one of the first 034-509-1022 inserts ever produced. The other mounts are still stock on this particular S3.

034Motorsport Audi/Volkswagen Dogbone Mount Inserts are designed to allow ample movement to prevent unwanted NVH transfer at startup, idle, cruise, and light-load situations, while providing a substantial reduction in drivetrain movement under load. The result is reduced wheel hop, improved shifting feel, and more direct response to throttle inputs. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a new article up on our site, featuring MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R, using our
*034Motorsport Dogbone Mount Insert for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Sway Bar for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Front Adjustable Sway Bar End Links for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Density Line Strut Mounts for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Catch Can Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Shifter Bushing Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Upper Control Arms for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Motorsport Engine/Transmission Mount Pair for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
Hope you enjoy the read! 

* MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Weren't able to make it out to Summerfest? No worries we got a video with some of the action!

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Now live on the website our recaps of Summerfest!
*
*SUMMERFEST 2016 | 034MOTORSPORT OPEN HOUSE, DYNO DAY, BBQ, & NORCAL AUDI CLUB MEET
*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just came back from Fastivus! Who saw us out there?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just posted our recap of Fastivus!.

034Motorsport at Fastivus!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*We recently released a must needed upgraded for the subframe!
*
REAR SUBFRAME MOUNT INSERT KIT, 8J/8P AUDI TT/TTS/TTRS & A3/S3/RS3 QUATTRO, MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN R32 & GOLF R


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Installed the bushing insert this past weekend. Easiest. Install. Ever... one bolt!  

Installed on my 2012 TTRS with 53k miles and a bunch of track days so likely that all of the mounts are worn a bit. Shifts feel cleaner, throttle take-up feels better; almost feels a bit like sport mode because the car responds to throttle just a bit faster than before. No change in NVH at all. There's maybe a bit deeper engine sound when sitting with the clutch pedal depressed. However, none of the very harsh vibrations as the clutch takes up like I've experienced with dogbone upgrades on other cars. 

Nice simple and seemingly effective mod. It works well with the rest of my mod program, just making everything just a bit tighter and sharper without changing the overall character of the car.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Installed the bushing insert this past weekend. Easiest. Install. Ever... one bolt!
> 
> Installed on my 2012 TTRS with 53k miles and a bunch of track days so likely that all of the mounts are worn a bit. Shifts feel cleaner, throttle take-up feels better; almost feels a bit like sport mode because the car responds to throttle just a bit faster than before. No change in NVH at all. There's maybe a bit deeper engine sound when sitting with the clutch pedal depressed. However, none of the very harsh vibrations as the clutch takes up like I've experienced with dogbone upgrades on other cars.
> 
> Nice simple and seemingly effective mod. It works well with the rest of my mod program, just making everything just a bit tighter and sharper without changing the overall character of the car.



We appriciate the feedback! I'm happy to hear that you're putting the insert under some abuse at the track!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Halloween Bump! Anyone doing a Halloween version of their car?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have a clunk or a pop up front? This kit addresses the very common subframe clunk/pop/creak that presents itself when taking slow turns, entering driveways, coming to a stop, and starting from a standstill. Unlike the band-aid shims used in the factory Volkswagen Technical Service Bulletin (TSB V-401202 & Others) repair, these locking collars and upgraded bolts are a permanent, affordable solution to address the fundamental issue with the factory subframe design.


034MOTORSPORT STAINLESS STEEL SUBFRAME LOCKING COLLAR UPGRADE KIT, 8J AUDI TT/TTS/TTRS


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Is the shifter feeling a little sloppy? Well, we got a solution to those rubbery bracket bushings for the cables!

Features:

Manufactured from T6-6061 Billet Aluminum
Improved Shifting Feel & Accuracy
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Rubber Bushings


034MOTORSPORT BILLET ALUMINUM SHIFTER BRACKET BUSHING KIT FOR MANUAL TRANSMISSIONS


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

I see Black Friday news on page but when I click it there is not any discounted items... Also on page prices are not discounted... Must we contact you by email to get discounts or is little to early and need wait few hours?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

_Dejan_ said:


> I see Black Friday news on page but when I click it there is not any discounted items... Also on page prices are not discounted... Must we contact you by email to get discounts or is little to early and need wait few hours?


You should be all good to go as of a minute ago!


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

034Motorsport said:


> You should be all good to go as of a minute ago!


Can you please tell me how I can find deals? Im check Density Line Mounts(034-509-5003-SD) which are on sale to up to 25% but price is still same 240USD looks like they are not on sale because mount insert(034-509-1021) have decreased price


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

_Dejan_ said:


> Can you please tell me how I can find deals? Im check Density Line Mounts(034-509-5003-SD) which are on sale to up to 25% but price is still same 240USD looks like they are not on sale because mount insert(034-509-1021) have decreased price


The price might take a few minutes to update unless yo add it to the cart; let me know if you're still encountering issues.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders over the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*In the Fremont California area? Don't miss out on our open house!

Dynos starting at $79 or $89 for three pulls!*

NorCal Audi Club and 034Motorsport bring you WinterFest 2016! Join us at 034Motorsport for another great meet with food, cars, and fun!

We'll be hosting the 4th Annual NorCal Audi Club WinterFest as well as another 034Motorsport Dyno Day & Open House on Saturday, January 21st! We'll have all of the attractions you're used to, as well as a few extras: 

Cars & Enthusiasts - Bring your stock or modified Audi, meet fellow enthusiasts, see their cars, and get an in-depth look at some of 034Motorsport's race cars and projects.

Food & Drinks – This year Javad is bringing plenty of home-made chili, and we’ll have drinks and snacks on hand for you as well.

Open House - We will be giving tours of the 034Motorsport Facility, including our Service Department. This is your chance to see how our parts are made, and get a behind-the-scenes look at what goes on here at 034. 

Discounted Products - We will be offering 10% off all 034Motorsport-branded products and merchandise at the event, as well as discounted pricing on 034Motorsport ECU Upgrades.

Free Raffle - Everyone who attends can enter their name in our free raffle, featuring items from 034Motorsport.

Dyno Runs - We are offering great deals on baseline dynos, and accepting 16 cars. See what you car makes on our Mustang AWD Dyno, or just check out some of the other cars doing pulls. 

Dyno registration


Facebook event 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1213223295433433/


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These are back in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! We hope you all enjoyed the weekend! :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty in stock ready to ship! Make sure you take advantage of the free shipping we have going on for a limited time!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on Teeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at. We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Just thinking of Wuste [up]


*EVENT RECAP | 034MOTORSPORT AT WUSTE VEGAS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*GEOFF'S DUAL PULLEY-TUNED B8.5 AUDI S4 3.0T*




```

```


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

A little look back at Summerfest missing the warm sun!

*SUMMERFEST 2017 | 034MOTORSPORT'S DYNO DAY & OPEN HOUSE WITH NORCAL AUDI CLUB*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you know that BMP TUNING has 034Motorsport products in stock ready to ship? 

Make sure to check them out!

*034MOTORSPORT AND BMP TUNING ESTABLISH AN OFFICIAL PARTNERSHIP IN THE CENTRAL-SOUTHERN USA*







Press Release

August 30th, 2017

Carrollton, TX

Today, 034Motorsport is fortifying its brand presence in the Central-Southern USA by announcing a regional distributor partnership with BMP Tuning.

This exciting partnership will enable existing dealers to get inventory faster, and allow 034Motorsport to be represented to more new shops in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and Louisiana. BMP Tuning will be the exclusive wholesale distributor in these six states.

“You’ll find few people in this industry as great to deal with as Autrey from BMP Tuning. He brings a fresh passion to the VAG aftermarket that’s exciting to see. This made the decision to partner with BMP Tuning very easy for all of us here at 034Motorsport,” States Troy Sicotte, Global Director of Sales for 034Motorsport. “BMP Tuning has committed to being in stock, and will be instrumental to getting our parts to existing dealers quickly, while expanding the dealer network in states where we have limited penetration.”


“Our goals are to help grow brands by representing them in a positive light. I treat each and every brand BMP Tuning represents as if it was my own company. By doing that on all levels, we are able to represent manufacturers in a way that benefits them more so than just slinging parts. We’re committed to applying this ethos to 034Motorsport in the six states we represent,” states Autrey McVicker, Owner of BMP Tuning. “We feel that the team at 034Motorsport are similar in thinking and aligned with our goals which makes it a great fit. We want to help grow 034Motorsport in our region, contributing to their amazing evolution, and be a major part of the brand’s ongoing wholesale expansion.”

Dealers can set up an account with BMP Tuning by contacting Eddie, their wholesale representative, directly:










Wholesale Email: [email protected]

Phone: 972-677-7604

Website: www.bmptuning.com

Address: 2125 Chenault Drive Suite 102 Carrollton, TX 75006


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Recap from our Winterfest just incase you missed it. 

034 Winterfest


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

SRI G AND HIS B8 AUDI A5


----------

